# Philadelphia South Jersey Winter Outlook 2012-2013



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Check out our winter outlook for

Philadelphia (Delaware Valley)

South Jersey

Lehigh Valley

Wilmington Delaware

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=8&topicid=3853&Itemid=179


----------



## news913 (Jan 15, 2011)

No posts because it refuses to snow here lol


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*Rob ,
Great to hear from you . We really miss you and your forecasts here in Phila area.
What channel are you on now ?

Registered*


----------

